# Drilling holes



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

They make an adapter for this cordless impact wrench which allows you to use spade bits. Any one try this for drilling studs?
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...-1&keyword=milwaukee 1/2 impact&storeId=10051


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would never use a spade bit for studs nor would I use a battery powered drill unless it was just one or two studs.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I use a speedbore or spade on my regular impact driver occansionally and its fast but pretty loud.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would never use a spade bit for studs nor would I use a battery powered drill unless it was just one or two studs.


Summed up exactly what I was going to say and I have also never drilled with my impact. I prefer ship augers, have all types from greenlee stubby up to 18"


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

I drill w/ my impact all the time. Not for a whole house, but for any smaller jobs, it is hard to beat. Also, awesome for tight spaces. If you take the battery off, you can insert the drill/battery/stubby spade bit into a really small or tight spot, then assemble them in there, drill hole, dissassmble and pull evrrything out. Has saved a ton of time/my ass on more than one occasion.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i use a spade bit in a cordless all the time. most of my work is service calls and i dont really do much new construction one or 2 holes is all i really need it for. when i used to rough houses all the time the hole hawg and ship auger was used. hit a nail with a paddle bit you might need to get a new bit


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

The nice part about the impact is no torque when drilling.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't see someone drilling holes with a spade bit and expecting this to be efficient. There are much better bits than spade bits. I like the tri-spur augers from Lenox


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A spade bit is a choice of last resort. A good quality auger bit with a self-feed tip is 10,000x easier.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

I've used just about anything I had at the time of drilling. If it happens to be a spade bit in a impact driver, I will. I also have the adapter the O.P. was talking about, yes it works great for bits without the quick change shaft. 
I hear alot of hatred among some about spade bits, first of all some are really good and fast, like the bosch self feeders and dewalt ( blacks one ). Either way to drill a stud, or what ever a couple holes on a service call, it would be alot easier on your cordless drill than a auger bit, Which takes alot of torque and WILL BURN OUT YOUR DRILL over time alot faster. 
The new options like those irwin and lenox tri tip speed augers are awesome, but so is forstner bit. People stop hating on how someone does something understand they may not be doing the same application you are.


----------



## EIR (Sep 16, 2011)

we use the magbit 7/8 wood with nails they hold up pretty good.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Flectric said:


> I've used just about anything I had at the time of drilling. If it happens to be a spade bit in a impact driver, I will. I also have the adapter the O.P. was talking about, yes it works great for bits without the quick change shaft.
> I hear alot of hatred among some about spade bits, first of all some are really good and fast, like the bosch self feeders and dewalt ( blacks one ). Either way to drill a stud, or what ever a couple holes on a service call, it would be alot easier on your cordless drill than a auger bit, Which takes alot of torque and WILL BURN OUT YOUR DRILL over time alot faster.
> The new options like those irwin and lenox tri tip speed augers are awesome, but so is forstner bit. People stop hating on how someone does something understand they may not be doing the same application you are.


 
Good Post - To sum it up-it depends upon the Job at Hand,
If you have just one or 2 holes to drill in studs or joists, a cordless & a GOOD spade bit is the way to go.
When you have more than this, then go for your corded with an auger bit..........it's all common sense IMO !


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Flectric said:


> .......... it would be alot easier on your cordless drill than a auger bit, Which takes alot of torque and WILL BURN OUT YOUR DRILL over time alot faster. ...........


..........because 99.9% of people out there don't have the sense to set the cordless to a lower speed to prevent burning their drill up because they're pre-programmed to go 6,0000 MPH in order to "git 'er done" since the boss says "Time is money!" and they're afraid of losing their job if they stop and think.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> ..........because 99.9% of people out there don't have the sense to set the cordless to a lower speed to prevent burning their drill up because they're pre-programmed to go 6,0000 MPH in order to "git 'er done" since the boss says "Time is money!" and they're afraid of losing their job if they stop and think.


I was assuming everyone knows to use low speed. If you dont you will learn quickly when the drill doesn't want to turn. It does not matter, I'll say it again, Auger bits will burn out a cordless drill faster than Spade bits. This has nothing to do with the O.P. 
Do what you do, someone at some point will burn out a drill with an auger and say to themselves I should have listened. 
Take what I say into consideration, if your using a 6" 1/2" auger once in a while, your probably going to be ok. If your using a 18" 7/8" auger to drills multiple holes quite often, ill advise not to. 
Somethings are smarter just to not do at all. This may be one of them. (Lets use your researched statisic, 99.9% of people are given 1 inch, but take 1 foot. )


----------

